# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Function not available to this responsibility

## Geek_Guest

I have added a new from to GL_SUPERUSER menu and i am getting this errorError:Function not available to this responsibility
How to resolve

*Question asked by visitor Suresh*

----------


## nagendrap

there is sequence of forms attached, in ur steps mentioned function definition was defining was missing, check that, it is like form definition, function definition and attach it to the menu. And ensure to keep your .fmx in the corresponding top, if it is custom form then check whether .fmx is residing in that one or not. And finally check in the .env if ur using custom top then you need to register your custom top name in that one. These are areas where you will find the function not available error message.

----------

